
Show HN: Hiring Process - stereobooster
https://github.com/stereobooster/awesome-hiring-process
======
udayrddy
That looks like a great content for job seekers. Can I use it on
[https://notyce.me](https://notyce.me), I'll make sure to credit you. I would
also want to invite you to give it a try. The motivation behind being to look
into their job seeking resume from the other end (as a recruiter), and provide
suggestions to improve and keep up to the demand.

If you think it is useful, may I ask for notyce.me 's mention in your content,
please?

------
ent101
This is amazing, thank you! It might be a good idea to slowly turn this into a
website and then accept job postings :)

